# Todays Miami Heat/NBA news !!!



## Vincent (Jun 16, 2007)

Report are 
Jason Kapone signed a 4/20 
not 4/24 a season 

This season MLE tops out at 5/32 million

Billups will signed a 5/60 million 

The Miami Heat missed out on signing or replace Kapone a shooter 
with Kareem Rush as Rush sign with Indiana


Today report are Miami Heat has sign a athletics SF/PF
name Marcus Slaughter the number one player oversea 
according to DE to a 2 year deal number unknown.


http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=2159


My opinion Pat is setting up a trade to send D.Wright
somewhere else


----------



## Vincent (Jun 16, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=9TELYhuLRjA


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykknsM4v8UI

check-out MRS.Slaughter


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I remember him from SDSU.

Marcus Slaughter.......that is SUCH a bad-*** name.


----------



## Vincent (Jun 16, 2007)

the KId really looks likes he enjoy playing the Game-


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

I didn't really understand you. What happened, did we sign him or something?


----------



## Vincent (Jun 16, 2007)

Vivaldi said:


> I didn't really understand you. What happened, did we sign him or something?



Today report : Miami Heat has signed a athletics SF/PF
name Marcus Slaughter the number *one player oversea *
according to DE to a 2 year deal numbers on the contract is unknown(guaranteed or non-guaranteed contract)



DE=http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=2159


----------



## Vincent (Jun 16, 2007)

Billups will signed a 5/60 million!Wait just a minute, 
now there reporting the Deal is not done!

The hold up is the 5th year of the contract being guaranteed or non-guaranteed.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

has good size and looks NBA ready from a physical standpoint. its says he still needs to work at his game, so i dont know how hes gonna help


----------



## Vincent (Jun 16, 2007)

Jonathan Givony is reporting the Marcus Slaughter deal is only a partially guaranteed deal.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Vincent said:


> Billups will signed a 5/60 million!Wait just a minute,
> now there reporting the Deal is not done!


with the Pistons right?


----------



## Vincent (Jun 16, 2007)

yes with the Pistons


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jj7K1ZqH7Mo"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jj7K1ZqH7Mo" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good signing. I guess the question with him is if he's more of a small PF or a big SF? 



> "It hasn't really hit me," Slaughter said by phone. *"They want me to play defense and rebound.* My goal is to play."


http://www.pe.com/sports/breakout/stories/PE_Sports_Local_D_web_slaughter_03.15dc083.html

That's definitely how he'll earn a spot on this roster.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

Damn, he's awesome. Can't say how he'll do at the NBA level but, he's got energy.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

hes very athletic. moves well for his size. hes replacing Posey


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Intruiging prospect - good signing by the looks of things. DraftExpress are fairly high on him - plus his name is so gangster. Looks to be a good enforcer type.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

I don't think it's possible to be named Marcus Slaughter and not be a professional athlete. Or a UFC champion.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

No one with want to touch D. Wade now. They know they have to deal with UD and Shaq, but now a guy with the last name "Slaughter"!? They won't even think about it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

More Heat news



> • The Heat -- talking money with Denver free agent point guard *Steve Blake* -- has contacted agents for several small forwards, including, among others, *Mo Peterson*, *Matt Barnes* and Warriors restricted free agent *Mickael Pietrus*, while maintaining dialogue with *James Posey*.
> 
> *Rashard Lewis*' agent had discussions with the Heat shortly before committing to Orlando, but Lewis was impressed by the Magic and coach Stan Van Gundy and didn't want to wait for Miami to try to make a sign-and-trade. . . . The Kings told people *Udonis Haslem's* name was raised in Heat trade talks for *Ron Artest*, but the Kings weren't enamored. . . . *Daequan Cook's* agent said the Heat rookie will sign in a day or two.


http://www.miamiherald.com/589/story/159839.html


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pietrus is an interesting option, I like his game - hed be a good fit. Mo Peterson would be a nice fit also. I still want Dorrell as our starter provided he has a good training camp and has improved from his decent year last year.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

KingOfTheHeatians said:


> I don't think it's possible to be named Marcus Slaughter and not be a professional athlete. Or a UFC champion.



It feels like a rapper's name to me.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I'd rather keep James Posey than bring in another mid-level SF.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I want Grant Hill - give him a chunk of the MLE (around half) and use the rest to add another PG. Hill is a great option at SF, and he can play point-forward for us if needed.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Marcus Slaughter is a phenomenal prospect. I think the Heat may be on to something here with this signing. Slaughter knows he has to do something during during summer league to remain on the 15 man roster. 
http://www.nctimes.com/articles/2004/11/11/sports/amateur/22_28_3711_10_04.txt


http://www.pe.com/sports/breakout/stories/PE_Sports_Local_D_web_slaughter_03.15dc083.html


----------



## Vincent (Jun 16, 2007)

http://blog.washingtonpost.com/wizardsinsider/2007/07/the_elusive_juan_carlos_navarr.html

Miami Heat looking to make a deal, a S&T with Posey For the Wizard Jose Navarro

Article above^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Heat will bring in Renaldo Major to summer league 

http://www.kxmb.com/Sports/140718.asp

Major is the DOY in the D-League

Other News Thank Goodness for Memphis as 
there are trying to compete a Trade for Nocioni or Cleveland PF Varejao


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Navarro has that huge buyout from his club team so I hope we don't do anything until they work that out. But Riley has said in the past that he likes Navarro's game so I wouldnt be surprised if we here more about this later on.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

whos navarro..?
ne info on his game thanks, wat he play like?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *JUAN CARLOS NAVARRO 6-3 SG FC Barcelona 1980*
> *29.5mpg 20.5ppg 2.3apg 60.6% FG 48.8% 3FG 93.5% FT*
> 
> Juan Carlos Navarro established himself as the best scorer on European soil over the past few years, and after winning almost everything possible on the international and European scene, "La Bomba" seems ready to take the next step in his basketball career - joining the NBA.
> ...


http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1718

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ud8c9x32NK0"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ud8c9x32NK0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xpCYWOJ5FLY"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xpCYWOJ5FLY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I want Grant Hill - give him a chunk of the MLE (around half) and use the rest to add another PG. Hill is a great option at SF, and he can play point-forward for us if needed.


I agree that Hill would be a nice pick up, rather then paying the whole MLE to a decent SF..
Uproar- Hill is a vet and can still shoot well from mid range (idk aout his threes these days?) and he'll provide hunger to win a championship and leadership..
Downfall-He's old, and VERY unreliable, he's injury prone and must stay healthy. I've heard he's said that he can barley dunk, idk if tahts true..


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

are his handles good enough to play the point for us? To bring up the ball past mid court? Otherwise, we'll have the same problem as 2 years ago ... I guess 3 years by now...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

From what I've been reading off of other forums, it seems that Navaaro is held in high regards to Wizard fans. There are some saying they wouldn't trade him for *just* Posey.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

Is Riley really going after Navarro? How things have changed.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Ok so Grant Hill is going to Phx. and its not being reported that orlando is after Artest too!! This is ridiculous, if they get him, they could be the top team in our division, then they'll have lewis, artest, and some dude named dwight howard...Riles make some moves!!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Heres the freakin article...


> The Sacramento Bee, quoting an unnamed source, reported Wednesday that the Magic have inquired about the availability of volatile forward Ron Artest. The proposed deal would reunite Turkoglu with the Kings, the franchise he played with for the first three years of his career, and would send Artest back East to give Orlando a much-needed attitude adjustment


.

:azdaja: :azdaja: :azdaja: :azdaja:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Takeit2dahouse00 said:


> Is Riley really going after Navarro? How things have changed.


I'd say im more excited to see Navarro play in a Heat uni than Cook


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Heres the freakin article...
> .
> 
> :azdaja: :azdaja: :azdaja: :azdaja:


man. riles is taking too long making moves. with Kapono and Posey gone, sudenly Artest in Miami doesnt sound to bad


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Posey is gone? Where? Hill with Phx???? ****, I just woke up and I hear all these different ****.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

Gio305 said:


> man. riles is taking too long making moves. with Kapono and Posey gone, sudenly Artest in Miami doesnt sound to bad


Typical Riley, he sits back and waits until Free Agents or teams get desperate and then he strikes! Only problem is that we are bound to lose our main targets if we don't act quick.

What are the Magic offering for Artest? Turkoglu? There has to be something appealing in there somewhere or I'd say they have just as good a shot as we do of landing him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *Chiming in*
> 
> Some housecleaning about a few minor matters Heat:
> 
> ...


http://blogs.sun-sentinel.com/sports_basketball_heat/2007/07/chiming-in.html

Slaughter is 6'11? I hope Ira's right but I doubt he grew 3 inches in a year.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wade2shaq said:


> http://blogs.sun-sentinel.com/sports_basketball_heat/2007/07/chiming-in.html
> 
> Slaughter is 6'11? I hope Ira's right but I doubt he grew 3 inches in a year.


im actually very excited in seeing what Navarro can do for us. plus, im sure he can settle in nicely in the city.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This is if JCN truly wants to play in the NBA now. Some say that he does this just to get more money from Euro teams, and that his heart is actually in Spain.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's a Spanish article from today saying that JCN would like to play for either Memphis, where his best friend Pau Gasol plays, or Miami, where we have a strong hispanic community and are close to championship level.

He's looking for a 3 yr deal for $12 million.
http://www.elmundodeportivo.es/20070705/NOTICIA357006049.html


----------



## Vincent (Jun 16, 2007)

wade2shaq said:


> Here's a Spanish article from today saying that JCN would like to play for either Memphis, where his best friend Pau Gasol plays, or Miami, where we have a strong hispanic community and are close to championship level.
> 
> He's looking for a 3 yr deal for $12 million.
> http://www.elmundodeportivo.es/20070705/NOTICIA357006049.html


nice


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

For those that are a little upset about possibly dealing Posey for JCN, here are some posts about him fron the Wiz board.



> Navarro's defense will be a question, *but the guy will shoot the lights out. Completely. Like it'll be a black-out*.





> If we trade Navarro for James Posey I will rip my eyes out of my socket.





> Second round pick or not, why would we want James Posey? I say keep him unless something staggering presents itself


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wade2shaq said:


> Here's a Spanish article from today saying that JCN would like to play for either Memphis, where his best friend Pau Gasol plays, or Miami, where we have a strong hispanic community and are close to championship level.
> 
> He's looking for a 3 yr deal for $12 million.
> http://www.elmundodeportivo.es/20070705/NOTICIA357006049.html


haha. the article also says his nickname is "Juanqui".

i like our chances


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I know I've been the load ranger on the off-season moves (drafting Smith, then trading for Cook), but I feel more comfortable trading for JCN than for Artest.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

ESPN is reporting the Magic are going to sign Rashard Lewis and are not going to keep Darko


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

sknydave said:


> ESPN is reporting the Magic are going to sign Rashard Lewis and are not going to keep Darko


Wow. Thanks for July 2nd's headlines.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

You're welcome! Hey, this just in: You're an assh0le! Though I guess that's old news, too..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Jace, skyndave, cmon guys, we're all Heat family here..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

yea everyone needs to calm down a little bit...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

According to Fishers agent, Fisher is likely to land in L.A. A washington post beat writer said that Miami is still a possibliity but L.A. is the likely..Cmon shaq bring in Fisher! I'm sure Shaq has been in contact with him esp with whtas going on with his daughter..


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Jace, skyndave, cmon guys, we're all Heat family here..


gotta love the dysfunctional family:biggrin:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Gio305 said:


> gotta love the dysfunctional family:biggrin:



I know it is a joke but it's not really funny ... isn't his daughter dying and ****?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

BACK TO BASKETBALL!!!

*Steve Blakes mom, wants him home..*



> Miami Herald -
> Miami Lakes resident Cindy Blake, the mother of free agent guard Steve Blake, had a request Thursday for the Heat's president and coach.
> 
> ''If anyone talks to Pat Riley, put in a good word for Steve,'' she said. ``We really want him back home.''
> ...


Would ya'll rather have Mo, or Steve? Maybe just possibly Steve will be willing to take a paycut to be in Miami??? That would be great, then we could sign somone else also..


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> I know it is a joke but it's not really funny ... isn't his daughter dying and ****?


go back to my post. i cant be any clearer. i was referring to what the poster "DwyaneWade" said:


> Jace, skyndave, cmon guys, *we're all Heat family here.*.


i would never crack a joke on Fishers situation


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> _Riley touched on several other offseason personnel issues, as the Heat prepared for Monday's start of summer league in Orlando and Wednesday's start of the free-agent signing period:_
> 
> 
> *-*He said Tuesday's knee surgery does not mean the end to Wayne Simien's chances of earning a rotation spot in training camp.
> ...


http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/sfl-0706rileyposey,0,7426396.story?coll=sfla-sports-front


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

sknydave said:


> You're welcome! Hey, this just in: You're an assh0le! Though I guess that's old news, too..


Wow, sorry. Didn't think you'd take it personally. I actually half thought you were knowingly posting old news as a joke...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I would much rather have Williams if we can convince him to sign here. Judging by Riley's comments I think there's no way Blake gets near the MLE.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Jace said:


> Wow, sorry. Didn't think you'd take it personally. I actually half thought you were knowingly posting old news as a joke...


I posted it because a lot of people in the forum wanted to see Lewis in a Heat jersey and there was no talk of Orlando snatching him up. I guess I should run everything by you, the sports news editor first before posting it.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Blake would be a nice fit, but he does not deserve the full MLE.

Mo Williams on the other hand...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Gio305 said:


> go back to my post. i cant be any clearer. i was referring to what the poster "DwyaneWade" said:
> 
> 
> i would never crack a joke on Fishers situation


That's what I thought (that it couldn't be about Fisher), I didn't believe you would be talking about Fisher.


As for Blake, I think he is def worth the full MLE. He is an NBA starting PG. What starter nm a PG does not deserve the full MLE? I'd much rather have Blake than Mo. Mo will cost us too much and he is a shoot first PG, not a pass first, I know that paired up with Wade, that is not much of a problem, but Blake isn't a liability on offense neither and he has a good 3.

so Blake all the way.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I don't think Blake is worth the entire MLE


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I think Blake is the perfect fit for this team. While he isn't an all-star, I think he's exactly what the Heat need, and that makes him worth the money he's looking for.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

If Mo would come for MLE money, I don't know why we'd take Blake. 

Mo can score in ways Blake can't, and he's younger (23 vs. 27). He's much more athletic. Blake has proven what? He had a good half season with 2 all-stars and the DPOY in his starting five. How much more proven is Blake than Atkins or McLeod? But we'll give him 2-3 million more than those guys? 

Blake is a great story to come back down to Miami, but, please Pat, don't overpay for him! And if Mo is a possibility, get him!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> If Mo would come for MLE money, I don't know why we'd take Blake.
> 
> Mo can score in ways Blake can't, and he's younger (23 vs. 27). He's much more athletic. Blake has proven what? He had a good half season with 2 all-stars and the DPOY in his starting five. How much more proven is Blake than Atkins or McLeod? But we'll give him 2-3 million more than those guys?
> 
> Blake is a great story to come back down to Miami, but, please Pat, don't overpay for him! And if Mo is a possibility, get him!


i think Mo is the main target. but hes asking too much money. its way off the Heats price range


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Agreed, Blake IS NOT worth the entire MLE, and Mo IS, Mo's only what 24?? Athletic, has hit big shots, and Blake is 27...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Remember Wang ZhiZhi? Today China played Memphis in a summer league game and Wang had a big game. 27 points on 11-18 (3-5 from 3) and 7 rebounds


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> If Mo would come for MLE money, I don't know why we'd take Blake.
> 
> Mo can score in ways Blake can't, and he's younger (23 vs. 27). He's much more athletic. Blake has proven what? He had a good half season with 2 all-stars and the DPOY in his starting five. How much more proven is Blake than Atkins or McLeod? But we'll give him 2-3 million more than those guys?
> 
> Blake is a great story to come back down to Miami, but, please Pat, don't overpay for him! And if Mo is a possibility, get him!


 You forget that Blake played very well with Portland and NO all-stars. He average over 40% on 3ptrs and was always in the top-3 for best Assist / TO ratios.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Blake is worth it, I didn't know he was that old, but still essentially it would make sense to give him that money for say 4-5 years because he will be in his prime pretty much throughout the contract.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> The Heat has been in discussions with Denver free agent point guard Steve Blake, a former Miami High star, and Milwaukee guard Mo Williams since Sunday. But the Heat apparently does not value Blake, 27, as a talent worth $6 million a year.
> 
> Blake, who finished the season as a starter in Denver alongside Allen Iverson and Carmelo Anthony, reportedly is seeking a five- or six-year deal worth at least $30 million.
> 
> ...


http://www.miamiherald.com/sports/basketball/story/163254.html

Looks like Riley and Pfund are burning up the phone lines which is a great thing. I just hope we don't come out of all this talk empty handed.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

wade2shaq said:


> http://www.miamiherald.com/sports/basketball/story/163254.html
> 
> Looks like Riley and Pfund are burning up the phone lines which is a great thing. I just hope we don't come out of all this talk empty handed.


Yeah thats great, we need to make a move this offseason, we cant go into the season with the same team IMO..And yeah i heard abvout the Wang Zhi Zhi thing, he scored more than Yi...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Maybe he'll take a home-town discount? Maybe UD could talk him into it?



wade2shaq said:


> Remember Wang ZhiZhi? Today China played Memphis in a summer league game and Wang had a big game. 27 points on 11-18 (3-5 from 3) and 7 rebounds


*Sigh*

I miss the times of when the Heat got to play with their Wang in front of everybody.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Marco Belinelli went off in the Warriors summer league opener. He scored 37 points on 14-20 shooting and went 5-7 from beyond the arc. I know its summer league but that's impressive shooting nonetheless.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *OUTSIDE SHOT*
> 
> Although there is little after-the-fact satisfaction in free agency, the Heat at least briefly captured the attention of Rashard Lewis before the Sonics forward took a max deal from the Magic.
> 
> "I had eyeballs on Cleveland, and Miami was most definitely high on my list, and Portland," Lewis said upon reaching his agreement with Orlando. "I had Plans A, B, C and D, but Orlando was Plan A."


And for those who wanted us to draft Taurean Green


> Taurean Green already has been put on notice of the long odds he faces in making the Trail Blazers as a second-round pick. "He has to wow us to keep him on board," coach Nate McMillan told The Oregonian. "With all the guards we have, that's what he needs to do."


http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/...nbjul08,0,7793418.story?coll=sfla-sports-heat


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, if all else fails as far as back ups, maybe we can pick up Green-T. I just made up that nickname, all rights reserved to Jace.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I think Taurean is a long shot to make anyones roster right now....he's got D-League written all over him


----------



## Vincent (Jun 16, 2007)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I think Taurean is a long shot to make anyones roster right now....he's got D-League written all over him


bingo D-League


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Zo is on Sports Extra on NBC 6 right now for those in Miami.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

wade2shaq said:


> Zo is on Sports Extra on NBC 6 right now for those in Miami.


He said that he's enjoying the time off with the family. He said its gonna a be a tough decision and it would be fitting if Riley was the coach for his last season. Said Riley's return would help his decision to come back.

He said he'll decide in the next couple of weeks. Feels blessed that he'll be able to leave the sport on his own and not because of an injury or illness.

Said GP retired already, or is leaning that way.

That he'll take his chances on a team with a healthy Wade and healthy Shaq.

Feels Dorell got great experience last year and should be able to help out more next season. Likes Cook and sees some of DWade's game in him, he reiterated *some*.

Thats about it. The rest was about ZSG.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

ZSG?

I sure hopes Zo comes back, he has nothing to lose. It's just one season, a season that he can say from the beginning that it will be his last so that he doesn't have to be in the same position next year. He's never going to play basketball again, might as well do one more year, plus you want to leave on a high note, not with a "wasted" year.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Well, it seems he basically said, "If Riley is back, I am to, if not, it was a great ride."



> ZSG?


Zo's Summer Groove


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

somebody give me his #, I think I need to talk to him


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

It's ironic that he used the expression "It was a great ride" yeah, riding Wade and Shaq to a title 

sorry, had to say it


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

He also said he already made his decision, and pretty much said he's gonna announce it at that dinner thing again. Only clue I picked up was him saying he's "confident in the franchise to make the right moves."


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

From the Washington Post:


> The latest buzz is that Wiz president Ernie Grunfeld has received "several" offers from Juan Carlos Navarro's NBA rights but has yet to bite.
> That could change at any minute. Ernie is here along with a bunch of other GMs so who knows what might go down over dinner and few a glasses of fine wine, you know? I'm hearing that *Ernie is demanding that any team interested in JCN must be willing to take on Etan Thomas and/or Antonio Daniels and give back something nice in return like a high first round pick or a high quality player.*


I wouldn't mind taking Daniels, he could be a solid backup PG, and can play a little 2 guard too.

As for who our "quality player" is....I don't know, unless it's Posey/Toine/Wright? I'd give up a 1st to get JCN though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another backup option at PG is on the market.


> *Trail Blazers buy out Steve Francis' contract*
> BY KEN BERGER
> 
> As beautifully as the Zach Randolph trade may work out for the Knicks, it's hard to argue with what Steve Francis got out of it Tuesday night.
> ...


http://www.newsday.com/sports/basketball/ny-spfrancis0711,0,5214327.story?coll=ny-sports-headlines

And another may be off the market



> *Lakers, Fisher might reunite*
> By KEVIN DING
> OCRegister.com
> 
> ...


http://www.ocregister.com/ocregister/sports/abox/article_1760239.php


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I can really see Riley taking a shot at Francis.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Francis better not get greedy during free agency. The guy just got $30 million 
:jawdrop:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wade2shaq said:


> Francis better not get greedy during free agency. The guy just got $30 million
> :jawdrop:


he'll probably say its not enough to feed his kids, much less himself.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> ORLANDO, Fla. -- Rashard Lewis formally joined the Orlando Magic on Wednesday, leaving the Seattle SuperSonics after nine seasons when the teams completed a sign-and-trade deal for the high-scoring forward.
> 
> The Magic sent Seattle a conditional second-round pick, while the SuperSonics earned a trade exception believed to be in the $9 million range.
> 
> Lewis agreed to terms with the Magic earlier this month, yet no deal could be closed until Wednesday, the first day that the league's free agent moratorium was lifted. The six-year deal -- Lewis agreed to a five-year pact, but the sign-and-trade allows an extra year to be worked into the contract -- is expected to be worth at least $110 million.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2932827

I like what Bill Simmons said about this


> *JKL(Boston, MA):* If you're Orlando aren't you better off saving that cap room used up on Rashard Lewis to see if you can grab someone better next season?
> 
> *Bill Simmons:* (12:36 PM ET ) Wait, you think they would have been better off not paying a $50 million player $126 million? Are you sure?


Simmons is calling this the worst max contract ever


> *Kevin (Chicago, IL):* Rashard Lewis' deal is awful, but it can't be the worst Max deal ever. Who is the worst player ever to get a max deal? Marbury?
> 
> *Bill Simmons:* (1:09 PM ET ) No. it's the worst max deal ever. It's the worst sports contract in history. They gave a max contract to someone who has one skill (scoring), and he's not even that good at that skill. He's like a better Hedu Turkoglu. He plays 40 mins a game, scores 20 points and grabs you 5 boards. Congratulations.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Zo update



> *Zo still waiting*
> 
> By Chris Perkins | Wednesday, July 11, 2007, 12:18 PM
> 
> ...


http://www.palmbeachpost.com/blogs/content/shared-gen/blogs/palmbeach/Heat/


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wade2shaq said:


> Zo update
> 
> 
> http://www.palmbeachpost.com/blogs/content/shared-gen/blogs/palmbeach/Heat/


I agree...if Zo doesn't announce his return at ZSG this weekend, then we have something to be worried about. But I've sorta "announced" it before, I've got good reasons to believe Zo is dragging this on for no apparent reason. He's coming back, he just likes the attention.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

If Zo retires, I don't feel to bad about having Doleac as our backup center unless he has regressed with age since 2005-2006 when he played some bigger minutes. He is about as good as most backup C's in the NBA.


----------

